# GOD and GUNS



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Im damn near 40, and never had heard this song before..


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Do forget ole Mr.Saturday Night Special


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Do forget ole Mr.Saturday Night Special


Good point. I figure these people write songs to make money, they try to write what they think people want to hear. Saturday Night Special was anti-handgun IMO. 
"Hand guns are made for killin'
They ain't no good for nothin' else
And if you like to drink your whiskey
You might even shoot yourself
So why don't we dump 'em people
To the bottom of the sea
Before some ol' fool come around here
Wanna shoot either you or me"
I liked the song then, and still like, don't agree with his opinions on handguns, but what the heck? It was a different time, and like I said, people wrote what they thought people wanted to hear.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That's a newer song, I believe. 

People should get smarter and wiser as they get older. Good to see an example of this.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

They are hometown boys. A big deal around here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Saturday Night Special was written back in the mid '70's when Skynyrd had mostly the original band members. Ronnie Van Zandt was the lead singer back then and I don't profess to know if the song was a political statement on gun control or a statement about thugs using stolen guns to commit crime. Back then I just liked Lynyrd Skynyrd for their Southern Rock and Roll. God and Guns was produced a few years ago with the "new" Lynyrd Skynyrd band and Ronnie's brother Johnnie Van Zandt has been lead singer since Ronnie and others died in a plane crash years ago. I've always like LS and glad that they keep producing some good music.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Saturday Night Special was written back in the mid '70's when Skynyrd had mostly the original band members. Ronnie Van Zandt was the lead singer back then and I don't profess to know if the song was a political statement on gun control or a statement about thugs using stolen guns to commit crime. Back then I just liked Lynyrd Skynyrd for their Southern Rock and Roll. God and Guns was produced a few years ago with the "new" Lynyrd Skynyrd band and Ronnie's brother Johnnie Van Zandt has been lead singer since Ronnie and others died in a plane crash years ago. I've always like LS and glad that they keep producing some good music.


1975 is mid 70's for sure, but it's still waffling and if it was a political figure that did it they would be thrown under the bus and driven over.

I don't dislike Skynyrd or the gym teacher by the name, I discovered them in Junior High on Vinyl and 8 track.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> 1975 is mid 70's for sure, but it's still waffling and if it was a political figure that did it they would be thrown under the bus and driven over.
> 
> I don't dislike Skynyrd or the gym teacher by the name, I discovered them in Junior High on Vinyl and 8 track.


When Leonard Skinner died last year his picture was on the front page of the Florida Times-Union. After he retired from teaching he opened up a bar. In fact, Skynyrd drummer Derek Trucks opened a bar here too and plays there with his wife's band whenever they are in town.
38 Special and Molly Hatchet were local bands as well.


----------

